# Game 46: Suns (29-16) at Celtics (18-27)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Phoenix Suns play the Boston Celtics at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, February 1st, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 *EST *and will be televised by FSNE.

The Phoenix Suns' last game was against the New York Knicks, *W*, 123-99 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Minnesota Timberwolves, *L*, 110-85* (*boxscore*)*.

The Suns are 3-2 in their last five games and the Celtics are 2-3 in their last five games. The Suns are 13-9 away and the Celtics are 14-9 at home. The Suns score *106.7*. points per game and give up 100.8 points per game while the Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Boston Celtics Forum Game Threadhttp://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238582 **!*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for making the thread man. I had no way of doing it.

Checking the scoreboard on yahoosports, it's Suns up 31-22 with 9 mins and change left till half time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Shoot we losing the lead down to 8 right now seems like can not buy a shot in the 2nd half. Put in house!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

6:50 BOS - P. Pierce makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: B. Scalabrine
6:58 PHO - Personal foul on K. Thomas
6:58 BOS - W. Szczerbiak offensive rebound
7:00 BOS - D. West misses a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing
7:07 BOS - K. Perkins offensive rebound
7:07 BOS - W. Szczerbiak misses a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing

Got to stop giving up offensive rebounds


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whew. Suns win 102-94.

PHX-BOS


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Way to pull it out Suns ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns always give up their big leads.


Paul Pierce almost beat them by himself.


I don't understand why you would put LB in the 4th quarter.

Hes a stupid dip****, he always does the stupiest stuff.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns always give up their big leads.
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce almost beat them by himself.
> ...



Maybe we should trade Barbosa for something while we still can? lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Maybe we should trade Barbosa for something while we still can? lol



I'd rather having ****ing scalabrine over LB.


Atleast Brian doesn't run straight into the defensive player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I'd rather having ****ing scalabrine over LB.
> 
> 
> Atleast Brian doesn't run straight into the defensive player.



LOL. wow. I don't know about that. Pushing it lol. Brian won't run into a defensive player though because it's not his game haha. Baffled to why they even signed him for that much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonances, you haven't changed your signature........Thats bad luck!



Anyways, we should not have extended LB's contract. 

He was showing signs but hes just to stupid of a player to keep around.


You can't be thowing the ball out of bounds come playoff time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Dissonances, you haven't changed your signature........Thats bad luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I forgot to do it after yesterdays win. lol I'll do it now. At least our record is looking more respectable. As inconsistent as we've been.



when did we extend him? Thought he was FA at the end of this yr or next. LB still young, and has showed some flashes. I wouldn't keep him here if we could get something else or if it would hinder us saving money for future type players.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he and Diaw were extended before training camp.


I'm glad Phoenix's GM decide to extend Diaw so it doesn't end up like another JJ ordeal.


----------

